# Potential fix for Raid 0 - SSD blue screen issues



## Jhelms (Nov 11, 2012)

Since my latest build. I have had random bsods with my raid 0 SSD setup since last week. They mainly happen when I walk away from the machine and it sits for awhile. Drivers, bios, everything is up to day and while I have made it better, it still happens. 

Read a few odd recommendations, one of which was to disable trim. Well, with raid 0, trim is supposed to be turned off anyways so I never gave it a second thought. Grasping at straws, I opened a command prompt and turned trim off manually (fsutil behavior set disabledeletenotify 1) 

Knock on wood... but so far I have not had a single issue since I manually turned it off! *It is a bit early for me to call victory* but looks promising so far. Will let my rig crunch all night and see if I wake to a bsod notification. If I have problems again, I will update here.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

Hopefully there are not to many issues in running SSD's in raid 0 I am moving to the CHVF here shortly...


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 11, 2012)

It has been a bit more of an interesting journey than I remember it being with my twin raptors back in the day but nothing crazy. I went with corsair performance pro's as their internal garbage collection is outstanding for setups like mine that will not be running trim. Running dual 128gb drives so the extra space is welcome as well!

Very pleased with the numbers and very pleased with these drives with non compressible data vs my 4 sandforce based ssd's in other machines (all are great BTW just differences in certain transfers and so forth)










You will love the Crosshair Formula Z, it is a beautiful board with massive capability for dialing things in exactly how you want them. The only thing I am not fond of is the asus utilities themselves! They really slow things down and drag heavy on the system. I removed them all and my speed is back 100%.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2012)

AMD does not supports trim on Raid with SSDs. The only one that support it is the Intel 7000 chipsets


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> It has been a bit more of an interesting journey than I remember it being with my twin raptors back in the day but nothing crazy. I went with corsair performance pro's as their internal garbage collection is outstanding for setups like mine that will not be running trim. Running dual 128gb drives so the extra space is welcome as well!
> 
> Very pleased with the numbers and very pleased with these drives with non compressible data vs my 4 sandforce based ssd's in other machines (all are great BTW just differences in certain transfers and so forth)
> http://www.garage1217.com/NEWPC/300RBUILD/11-5-12/ATTO11-5-12.PNG
> ...



Mine are old school got the indilinx "barefoot" controller Sata II and a 64mb buffer. Plenty fast to be used as an OS drive, but the old 790FX board I have now raid sucks on. Also got a pair of 1TB F3's to use as a second array.

I also went with the non-Z no need for anything it has ($80 cheaper). I assume raid should still be the same between them however seeing how they are still very similar boards...


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 11, 2012)

Yep well aware of that, which is why i am trying to figure out why others and now myself are seeing a stability increase by manually turning something off that is already supposed to be off when setting up for raid.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 11, 2012)

cdawall said:


> Mine are old school got the indilinx "barefoot" controller Sata II and a 64mb buffer. Plenty fast to be used as an OS drive, but the old 790FX board I have now raid sucks on. Also got a pair of 1TB F3's to use as a second array.
> 
> I also went with the non-Z no need for anything it has ($80 cheaper). I assume raid should still be the same between them however seeing how they are still very similar boards...




Gotcha, still an outstanding mobo! Best of the best without question.


----------



## cdawall (Nov 11, 2012)

Garage1217 said:


> Gotcha, still an outstanding mobo! Best of the best without question.



Good to hear. I really hope I do not run into BSOD's caused by raid however which is why I popped into this thread  With as few people who actually run raid it will be interesting to see.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 11, 2012)

Jetster said:


> AMD does not supports trim on Raid with SSDs. The only one that support it is the Intel 7000 chipsets



My  640 passes it along to the Marvell controllers and they in turn run it. But yes, for consumer grade hardware only the Intel and a few stand alone controllers pass TRIM commands. 


OP, have you disabled all the power management features of your motherboard for the PCIe slots and the south-bridge? I had to insert my own lines into the inf files for my setup to disable the power management and get rid of the few issues that sandforce drives seemed to have.


----------



## Jhelms (Nov 11, 2012)

Well over the last night, I was still getting bsods. They stopped for a long time after I manually disabled trim but eventually started again. So I started from scratch to see what I screwed up.

Good news is, I did find the issue. I have 8 sata ports on the crosshair formula Z. 1-6 are on the AMD SB controller and the last two are on a separate asmedia controller. I miss-read the manual (yeah user error) and I had my 4 total hard drives setup as...
port 1 = SSD / setup on raid 0
port 2 = 2tb backup / setup as IDE
port 3 = SSD / setup as raid 0
Port 4 = 2tb backup / setup as IDE

This seems to have been royally ticking off the raid controller... and I do not blame it!!!! Surprised it worked at all. So I re-configured things...


AMD SB raid controller:
port 1 = SSD / setup on raid 0
port 2 = SSD / setup on raid 0

ASMedia 6gb/s
Port 7 = 2tb backup / setup as IDE
port 8 = 2tb backup / setup as IDE

Working awesome now, so far anyways. Cannot believe I goofed that up. What a rookie mistake.


----------

